# Ronner's Baby Watch



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

It's getting real close. I saw other people with their cute threads, and thought I might join along. Prolonging the anticipation and obsession, mostly, lol. I got to semi-pick the breeding on my college graduation present baby, so if I like it I get to keep it. 

Here are the progression pictures of my mare, Ronners:

She's a solid-bred paint proven broodmare, never been ridden.













































^ Most recent photo.

She is a Real Bonanza daughter. This is her dad:









And she was bred to I Got Charisma:



















Video:





She previously had two world Zippo Sensation foals:








Real Sensational









Son of Sensation


So I know it's a big risk breeding a western pleasure type mare to a english pleasure type stallion, but Real Bonanza was a great All-around horse, and Charisma does have some western foals out there. My thinking is that I could get an excellent Western/English pattern horse, horsemanship, equitation, and trail and then do the rail classes the best we can. I hope the stallion throws a bit of jumping into it too! Can't wait.

She's due April 23rd, but she started bagging up recently. We think she'll go a lot earlier than expected. If I'm correct, I'm looking at a 75% chance of a sorrel overo and 25% of a solid bred. Charisma has a really good track record of throwing great color through. I'm hoping for a colt. She threw 2 fillies last year and the year before, so I think the odds are in my favor.

Whatd'ya think?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

How are you getting the 75%?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Whoops, it would be 50%/50% wouldn't it... darn.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Is the mare a frame carrier? I am guessing the stallion is a frame carrier... 

If they are both frame carriers that gives you a 50% chance of a frame carrier (no guarantee of expression), 25% non-carrier, and 25% of a foal that suffers horribly before dying or being PTS.

ETA has the mare been tested for frame?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

No, she's negative for LWS, so she's not a carrier. We're good on the lethal white part.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks like you caught her in the middle of a sneeze on her most recent picture 

Are you hoping for a filly or a colt?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Colt colt colt! Don't have anything against mares, just like dead-head geldings. xD but I'll love a filly too.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Love her bloodlines, I agree the baby should be fancy fancy (if in movement if not in color...).

Here is hoping for a sorrel overo colt with a flaxen mane and tail


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Can't wait to see pictures of this baby


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That should be one superb baby. Love the sire, hes one of my favorites.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

More recent photos!

She is shiny and healthy! 


















You can see her bagging up in this photo:









And the other mare is pregnant too. She's being bred to Special Invitation.
Special Invitation @ Yarnelle Farms


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Talk about a double E cup on that mare.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

So pretty, both of them...(slaps grabby hands).


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Pregnancy certainly looks good on her.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

While your mare is gorgeous I'm a sucker for black and white overos! 

I can't wait to see pretty babies from both!!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Some nice bred babies you are expecting!! Prayers for happy healthy foaling for them both.!! Be watching for updates:wink:


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow... a beauty indeed! Her sire is stunning, and so is the futures foals daddy  Good Luck and Happy foal Watching! Cant wait to see this one!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry, no real updates. Just got some numbers from my breeding manager and the previous owner.

So the black mare is due April 18th, 325 days right now. She's restless, and not really bagging up just yet. Last foal she had went late.

Roni is due April 23rd, but technically the 23rd is at her 330 day mark. Right now she is at 310 days. This worried us, since she seems so ready to go, but her past owner said she bred out '07 - 330 days, '08 - 327 days, '09 - 328 days, and '10 - 339 days. 

Ahhh.... they'll probably foal within days of each other. I just hope she doesn't go too premature...


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

oh vair oh said:


> [
> 
> So the black mare is due April 18th, 325 days right now. She's restless, and not really bagging up just yet. Last foal she had went late.
> 
> ...



Don't worry too much about it, sometimes, the mare is done baking early.

A mare at my stable foaled about three weeks early, 310 days. The baby had absolutely no signs of being premature! Healthy and big.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Safe point is generally considered anything after 320 days.


----------



## MiaSweetVersion (Jun 18, 2010)

You are gonna have some pretty babies!


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

Love the color on both mares and I hope for a healthy happy little one soon (but not too soon) for ya.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

More pics coming easter... hoping for some easter bunnies if you know what I mean...

Anywho! I think I've decided on names... What do you guys thing about these (ranked by my favs):

*COLT
*1. TANK
2. ARTHUR
3. CLAUDE

*FILLY
*1. SPARROW
2. LANA
3. DIVA

The show name is already decided. "*I'VE GOT REAL TALENT"*
Cuz it's "I Got Charisma" x "Real Sweet Lady"
Sounds spiffy  And it has to do with film kinda, cause that's my major.


----------



## MiaSweetVersion (Jun 18, 2010)

I really like the names you picked out, especially your first picks! I absolutely love that show name too!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

The names you've picked sound good to me.  I have a "Sparrow";well,actually it's the Cherokee name for sparrow,Sequoya.lol.
The show name is definitely classy!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Gruh. I want my baby. And I can't even get some new pictures.

Apparently there is a little buzz about my baby? Since Charisma has bred mostly thoroughbreds, people are interested in getting a potentially western-style Charisma x.x Great. I don't want any buzz. We're supposed to sell the Special Invitation baby, not mine. 

So here's the problem... I don't want to bring the baby out until I have saved up enough money and let it enjoy life out in the big pastures as long as possible before I bring it into stalls and start training it. So I'm thinking, depending on my financial situation, waiting until either November or next March to get him. 

HOWEVER, I do not trust my mom. If someone offered her $5k for him, I know she'd take it in a heartbeat. Last year she sold my gelding without even consulting me, and I had to learn that he had been sold within weeks of transporting him out. I can't figure her out. She jokes about how she wants to sell him until I get really upset, then she takes it all back and assures me that she won't sell him... Then jokes about it again. 

I don't find it very funny. Granted, I don't even know what the horse looks like/will be, and I'd probably sell it if it's too small for my taste. But I have no money to purchase a horse of my own. I told her I wanted to save my money to pay for months of board in advance and to pay for his transportation, and that I couldn't pay her for the horse because I want to save my money for his care. She scoffed at me as usual, and seems to severely doubt my competency in doing this. As if I could just find "another horse", when the whole point is that I want an expensive, well-bred colt that I would rather save $5k for board then pay $5k for something less than desirable and have no money for board.

I am trying to get the guts to ask her to put my name as the owner on his registration papers. But I know she'll just say "I bred him, I paid for him, and he lives on my land, he's my horse". But what she did with my gelding really screwed up our relationship and my trust. I wouldn't be so dang worried about this colt if she'd just shut up about joking about selling him so quickly. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Sadly...unless he is yours (bought and paid for) your mom has every right to sell him. I cross my fingers for you that she doesn't if the foal ends up being what you want.

Maybe she will let you make payments? You could get a summer job and pay her? 

Other than the three horses that were bought for me before I was 10 I had always gotten (HARD!) summer jobs and bought all my horses for myself and paid for about 75% of the care on them. When I hit 15 and could get a more serious job I paid 100% on everything  

See if she will work with you....


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Hmm...just read the 1st page of the thread again and saw it was supposed to be a grad present...huh.....


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Yeah, it is supposed to be my college graduation present. I got to pick the stallion, and she let me use the mare to get a horse that I specifically wanted to breed for - a chestnut overo all-around horse that I could be competitive on at breed shows. My dream horse basically within our budget. 

Honestly, I just want her approval. If she surprised me with my name on the owner's papers, I would absolutely break down crying with happiness. It would repair so much of the trust damage that has been done. Even if things didn't work out with the baby, I would still give her all the money if we decided to sell it together. 

I've worked really hard in college, and I'm really lucky that my parents have helped me pay my way. I'm graduating early because I've worked so hard, and I'm trying to get this really great job opportunity and set up my own life. All I need is a little time to be able to ready myself financially for this horse. And a little reassurance on her part that she is 100% on my side of things.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Beautiful horses.

That's a tough situation. My Dad can be like that, making promises and not quite keeping them. He also doesn't get it when we try to talk about it. It's all in the past now, but it definatly hurt out trust when it came to what he said and what he'd do.

Have you spoken to your Mom about it at all? I wonder what she would think if she read the post you just made, its well written and communicates exactly what you want/expect.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

It is very difficult for me to talk to my mom any more. I spent the first 18 years of my life trying to make her happy, always consulting her opinions and doing whatever she thought was best. Though apparently "I never did anything for her". It was around that time (thanks to moving to LA) that I did a lot of growing up and became very independent. I visited for Christmas last year (when she sold my gelding and didn't tell me) and things blew up out of hand. She is a very passive-aggressive woman. She ignored us (my dad and I) for about a week before I flew off the handle and called her out on everything that I had ever bottled up. I voiced my feelings and what I needed from her and that I wanted us to change and have a better relationship, but all she gave me was a "f--- you" and "I am who I am, this is what you get, you don't care about me". I think she is bipolar. She is a very unhappy person. I have grown much closer to my dad now.

I have expressed to her that I am really looking forward to this horse, that I can't wait for _my_ baby, and I have told her about my plan to save money for the rest of the year to afford its board and care. She was not supportive of that idea, and told me to send her money for the price of the horse (somewhat jokingly). I don't know why she is so prideful? Isn't our relationship worth more than the price of horseflesh? Why can't she just be supportive and encourage me? I have no idea.

With an unborn horse, I don't have much cause to rally. Once it is on the ground and if it is something that I want, I will make my feelings pointedly clear. I know my dad will be on my side.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I understand how you feel, my mom is the same way and our relationship has really suffered because of it. At least in my situation I know my mom will never change so its really just learning about how to handle your relationship knowing that she won't be willing to change. Our relationship finally started to improve when I moved out and lived entirely on my own. I also have become really close with my Dad. 
Could you try talking to your Dad about getting the papers in your name since its a grad present? Who owns the mare, is your moms? If you don't mind me asking why has she never been ridden? She is a beautiful horse! The baby is sure going to be a looker. I can see why you are so excited for him/her. I am a little confused about the board you are talking about. Are you planning on moving the foal to a different location or paying your parents for board to keep it with them? If I was you and she did give you foal I would move it to a new location where she wasnt involved.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the encouragement, my situation has improved since I have moved out of the house. I think I will talk to my dad when the baby is born, maybe he will have a better hand at convincing her. My mom handles all the horses' registration papers, and has all the horses put in her name. She knows the most about the registration process and is the primary caregiver of the horses.

Roni is a gorgeous mare, and she moves really nice. We wondered why nobody rode her either. My best guess is that back when she was foaled, breeding stock paints were very unpopular, and also there was more money to be had. Breeding was more affordable and she has a great pedigree, so she just became a broodmare. She seems very happy with her job.  We just got her a couple years ago.

My family's facility is in Texas, and I have moved out to Los Angeles for the time being. I love our place in Texas because it is very secluded and has lots of pasture and green grass. I want to wait as long as I can before bringing baby out to California because there is very little pasture for boarders. I think he will be healthier and happier the longer he is allowed to be in bigger pastures. But I also want to make him into a nice show horse, so I know he will have to eventually get used to a less than natural life. I want to ensure that I have enough money to make sure he gets the quality care he needs.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

The Special Invitation baby is here! It's a filly, breeding stock. 
































































Checked on her at midnight, no signs, woke up the next morning, and there she was! Vet is coming out late to check the placenta, which had been buried and in a million pieces. Baby is not afraid of anything and took dipping in stride. Sweet little "Poppy".


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

Awwwwww....look at that little baby! So cute!!!


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

She is soooooooooo cute!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats! There is definitely a filly streak going


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Pretty baby.

When will you put the creep feeder up???

I have seen foal messing around in the gain at two or, three days.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

We don't have a creep feeder, I don't think. This mare is a total pig. She'll take it upon herself to get every last drop. And all of our previous foals have been fine without it. If they get a couple kernels of Mare & Foal, it didn't do them any harm, but also we monitor the feedings to make sure they don't get a larger share.

But I can assure you, if we think she needs it, we'll be first in line to get one.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

I had great success with feeding my foals free choice sweet feed from a few days old until they were yearlings.

Then the yearling only got a small amount of hay.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Yup, that's exactly what we do too.

EDIT: LOL I'm a silly person. I got what a creep feeder is mixed up. We usually put out a separate pan for the babies to eat out of and make sure momma doesn't get any. xD geez I'm no good today.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Someone got to go out in a small pen for a bit:


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She is really a classy little thing! So dainty to me! GAH, I want her


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Grandpa 









Daddy


Does anybody know about sabino genetics? Real Bonanza strikes me as being a very sabino overo, he is OLWS negative, and double registered with AQHA. Looking at Charisma, he has high white socks and a very lacy patterned markings, but displays more type-y frame overo traits. He carries the OLWS gene. Does anyone know if my mare could carry a sabino gene and the baby could perhaps be sabino? Doesn't really matter, just looking at these two makes me think having high whites is a big possibility... What do you guys think? Full body pics are on the first post.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute filly congrats!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I think baby has frame personally. That star looks like frame to me, plus no leg white is another sign.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Whoops, sorry, I was talking about Roni's unborn baby, not Poppy. :S


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Check out this natural born loper


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Just got word that it looks like it might be tonight. Fingers crossed for a big, healthy baby!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Hope all goes well


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Any news??? do you have a new baby!!??


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Nope. She was dripping milk, but nothing happened. What a tease


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Is this her normal? Does she usually drip milk days before foaling?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

She's okay, her previous breeder didn't seem surprised by this. Even so, today she's only at 328 days. My parents are thinking she'll either go tonight or tomorrow, apparently she's been known to foal after breakfast around 8 am. Who knows with these sneaky mares...


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

NEVERMIND. Baby was just born. More info to come, lol.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorrel filly, four white socks, blaze. The only registerable white seems to be a strip down her chin and under her jaw... Don't know for sure... We've named her "Lily" to match Poppy.

EDIT: And did I mention she's TALL?


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

LILYPAD!










Hope that white is enough... lol! She looks like a Thoroughbred!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

OMG how freakin CUUUUUUTE! Not a colt but who cares! poppy and Lily are just both so adorable! WOW! 

more pics please!!!!


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

What a cutie-pie! She looks so confused...


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

She is so cute. Congrats.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Awww, she is adorable 

Congratulations for such a cute little girl!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

What a little cutie!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

What a cute little filly, congrats.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Awww, congrats on the new baby! She is so sweet!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!!! She is adorable!!!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Here's some more, she's the biggest baby we've had so far.




























She's super cute <3


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

oh vair oh said:


> Sorrel filly, four white socks, blaze. The only registerable white seems to be a strip down her chin and under her jaw... Don't know for sure... We've named her "Lily" to match Poppy.
> 
> EDIT: And did I mention she's TALL?


Cute filly congrats!!. That white may be enough:?,you said she had white under her jaw?? that area if enough could qualify.
I had a young stud he had a white streak going up under his jaw that was his qualifying white.found he also had a spot between his butt cheeks{spots like to hide there:lol:} that was big enough to qualify. You'll have a better idea when she sheds & grows up some more.She is pretty questionable in qualifying white right now,but you may find more:wink:


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Well, we had a judge look over her photos and she determined that the white on the face was enough to qualify. She also has lace between her butt cheeks, and her tail is sorrel on top and white underneath. So yay!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

In this picture you can see the white hairs on her tail, and the half-and-half color of her tail. You can also see a smidge of lacing on her flank..


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

My goodness,she came out half grown! lol. Congrats on a nice looking baby.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She's cute. Looks like she's got daddy's sabino gene.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the support and compliments guys  She's my little darling now. Can't wait until she gets growing!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

two inches is all you need, and I agree - that is qualifying white... judges love the minimal whites, and your girl is just different enough that she'll catch attention - I show my solid paint bred, so watch alot of classes go through, and it amazes me how many nearly identical four high stockings, belly spotted sorrel overos there are... nice to ride a horse that is just a little different - love the white on the jaw, later it will define her. congrats.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks  I think the two-toned tail will also make her unique - though a pain in the butt to find a fake one.. It's funny because when I was actively showing 5 years ago I rode a loud black and white gelding who stuck out like a sore thumb - for better _and_ worse. Now I'm excited to have a horse who blends in a tad - but not too much. Besides, I have a suspicion about judges being political for the sorrel overo western pleasure horse since most of them have certain bloodlines... might give us an edge in lungeline... but who knows.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I hear you... my old guy was all white with a sorrel face and flank spot. We had to earn every point we got... and then some. Swore off showing for many years until Whiskey made her way into my life and I found I was ready to show again .... but her lack of two inches means that I show in very small solid paint bred classes. 

Now you have both... a filly that can help us populate the solid paint bred classes, and a regular registry that is both politically correct and very flashy to boot... and I agree, I love her tail  Luckily custom tails are available ...


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Plus no more running for the washracks as soon as you get to a show ... one of the very few advantages to showing a solid - you can do a five day show on one bath and some white spray chalk 

On a side note, it will be interesting to see if her lacing on her side changes after her foal coat sheds off... maybe she'll get that sabino roaning in there... that would be pretty fancy...


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice foal....way to go!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Just sharing some pics..

She's already a little chub lol









White!


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Lily outside for the first time:






And before everyone has a heart attack, her hind leg is very windswept, and the vet told us that as she grows up it will straighten out. Windswept is when one of the foal's hind legs is knocked inward slightly, because of the position it was sat on when inside the womb.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute filly congrats!!


----------

